# Hello! Another one from Western Colorado!



## bronco billy gj (Apr 29, 2017)

I first want to apologze for not having a cool smoker name.  I logged in with Facebook and it used my Bronco page.

Anyway, I just bought a Char-broil Big Easy SRG gasser and have yet to use it.  I have been doing research for the past few days, and also have supplies and ordered that will be here next week.

My questions are:

1)  What are your opinions on chips vs pellets?  The chip box on my C-B is pretty small and chunks will not fit.  I am kind of leaning towards pellets because it's been stated they last 2x longer than chips.  I found a dead thread here on meatforums.com (last post was in 2013) concerning this, but I didn't find a definitive answer.  I was also told by the proprietor of my local smoker/BBQ/grilling store that pellets didn't put off enough smoke.

and

2)  The above mentioned store owner also told me that when smoking, one only used wood until internal temp reached 130-140°F for beef (my first attempt at smoking is going to be a Texas-style brisket), after that the meat won't take any more smoke in.  Additionally, I was kinda planning on using apple, but have read oak is best for Texas BBQ (wife's a Texan and got me hooked on it on our trips down there).

So, I think it's going to be great learning to smoke from the experts here.  I need all the help I can get!  I am really excited about smoking meat for myself and extended family.

Finally, any aid and assistance offered by you folks would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you

B. Billy in Grand Junction, Colorado


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 29, 2017)

:welcome1:


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank You!  It's good to be here!


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

As a noob to smoking I found this to help me figure out what flavor wood works best for which meat.  I thought I would share it in case it might be a help to anybody else.

I found that it prints best @ 8x10.













18157407_10155164265102744_5900596267888025705_n.j



__ bronco billy gj
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## submariner (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome and you get to live in some beautiful country!!!  I grew up in Cortez so........   Love Texas but miss the mountains.  Lots of good info here. I have learned a ton from these guys.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome B.Billy, I'd run over to Palisades and get some peach somewhere, well for pork anyways. I got family in GJ nice place to visit..Is your bronco 4 wheel or 4 legged?


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, I know the area well.

I went to 1st grade in Cortez, then transferred back there in '82 with the Colorado Department of Transportation where I spent 13 years plowing snow on US 666 toward Dove Creek (patrol ended at Pleasant View).  I met my new wife at a retreat in Mancos and later moved in with her in Durango.  After I retired from CDOT, we moved back to my hometown of Grand Junction in '99.

Sorry, I didn't mean to tell my life's story, or get so long-winded.


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Hummmm...  LOL!  That's an interesting question to ask!  I'm not sure how to answer it.  So first, no Bronco, Ford F-250 Superduty 4x4 diesel.  2 legged?  I'm a rabid Denver Broncos fan!

I will stop there because my warped aged mind it going in all kinds of direction with that question!

Thanks for the warm welcome Dan, I'm happy to be here!


----------



## submariner (Apr 30, 2017)

​Ahh Dove Creek the pinto bean capitol of the world!!!!!   Still buy pinto beans from Adobe Milling.  Costs more to ship them than the beans cost but worth every penny. Best pinto beans anywhere!!!!  I am also a Broncos fan.  Just can't bring myself to be a Cowboys fan.......


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Anasazi's from Adobe Milling are a better bean.  They're a sweeter, denser bean bean but similar flavor to the Pinto. (email me your address to [email protected] and I will send you some to try).

My sister-in-law is a rabid, demented 'Boys fan, but I have converted my wife!  She is almost a bigger Broncos fan than I am, if you can believe that!

p.s. I am also a Navy man that was destined for "boats" out of boot camp, but circumstances allowed me to request the dropping of my 2 year extension after graduation out of "A" School (a decision I later regretted).  So I went to the surface fleet on the U.S.S Sacramento AOE-1, a Fast Combat Support Ship.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

I prefer chunks in my gasser.

I cut them myself off oak or hickory splits, with a chop saw.

I start out with a combo of chunks & chips, then switch to just chunks.

I need to add one every 45 minutes to an hour.

Also it is not true that meat will only take on smoke until 130-140.

It will take on smoke the whole time it's in the smoker.

Here is a photo of the way I start out with my gasser.













1-14-16-4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Apr 30, 2017






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks Al!

My Char-Broil Big Easy SRG has a smoker box smaller than I would prefer so I can't use chunks.  It's a trapezoid shape with a 3 5/8"x1 1/4" opening.  That's the reason I am curious about using pellets.

Here's a photo of my smoker.  It's kind of hard to see, but the smoker box is just slightly above and to the right of the gas control panel.

This is the shape of my box













x29102620_pic2.jpg.pagespeed.gp+jp+jw+pj+ws+js+rj+



__ bronco billy gj
__ Apr 30, 2017






This is the whole unit.













Char-Broil-The-Big-Easy-Gas-Smoker-and-Grill.jpg



__ bronco billy gj
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## notorious q u e (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome Bronco Billy!

I'm down the hill in Denver but wanted to show solidarity with a fellow Colorado meat smoker.  Another factor is that cook times are longer at greater elevation.  I'm at 5200 and find that my digital thermometer keeps me safe on long cooks.  To answer your question on wood chips for smoke, I typically foil the meat 2 hours into the cook so it doesn't get oversmoked.  A tiny bit of smoke seeps into the foil for the many hours ahead.  Charcoal is good for heat but if you've got a cheap wood source, then wood can't be beat.


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank for the welcome, notorious!

My Big Easy is gas fired, and uses infrared indirect heat (there's an inner shield between the flame and the cook area) and is a combination smoker/roaster/grill.  From what I've read, it's gotten great reviews.

As I get better, I may invest in a larger wood or charcoal fired smoker.

I have a dual probe wireless thermometer ordered and will be here tomorrow.  From my research that was the way to go.  With it, I can have continuous temp readings of the cook area and meat from the kitchen.

I have also run across another thing I may need to do, and that's to season my smoker.  The inner pot of my unit is stainless steel, and Char-Broil says that it will cure out similat to cast iron.  I guess my question is, how do I season it?


----------



## notorious q u e (Apr 30, 2017)

Don't know much about Char-broil but I can speak to seasoning metal in general.  I usually get a warm water rag to initially remove any impurities and residue left over from the factory.  After a thorough wipe down, I've taken a liking to Pam Olive Oil spray cans and coat the surface fairly thickly.  

Once you light your fire, it's one of the rare times you want chugging billowing white smoke like locomotives of old.  Basically make sure that you have fire raging for 30-40 minutes then feather intake dampers back to where they're almost closed.  

Everyone has their take on how long to season.  When I did my Shirley seasoning, my burn was overnight for 12 hours cause I wanted to get smoke and Pam into all the metal pores of the cooker.  I ended up doing three coats of Pam using 4 spray cans of the stuff.

To be clear, once you're seasoned and cooking, you want a well ventilated well drafting cooker that gives off the elusive TBS (thin blue smoke)!  That's what'll help you avoid a bitter tasting creosote from forming on your food.  TBS will give you the very best Q.U.E. possible!


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, Notorious!

I will head to the store pretty soon to see if they have Pan Olive Oil.  My local supermarket doesn't seem to carry some items...   *shrug*. If they don't have it I will head to Walmart (I HATE going to Walmart! Few people in there speak English, and it's crowded.) to see if they have any..


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2017)

Bronco Billy GJ said:


> I was also told by the proprietor of my local smoker/BBQ/grilling store that pellets didn't put off enough smoke.



Where abouts is this place Billy, I'd like to check it out when I'm out there this summer.


----------



## arn24 (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome from Northern Colorado!  We used to go ride the Book Cliffs (I think that's what they're called?) on our dirt bikes once in a while (back in the 90's).  Loved it.  Broncos are number 2, haven't found a cure for that Purple Pride stuff, even though I've been here since 6th grade.


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

Far west of the state, about mid way between New Mexico and Wyoming.  We're right on I-70, around 30 miles from the Utah state line.  I live just outside of town to the East and I'm about 31 miles from Utah.

We are in a high desert, but it's just a hop, skip, and a jump from the mountains (Grand Mesa) where there's pretty good hunting, fishing, and sightseeing.  Desert mountain biking is big here, too.


----------



## bronco billy gj (Apr 30, 2017)

LOL, Arn!  It's all good!

You're correct, they're called the Book Cliffs.  They're made out of Oil Shale and extend way and the heck gone off into Utah.  There's pretty good Mule Deer, and some Elk hunting up there.  They're more of a Cedar hill terrain, whereas Grand Mesa is pine and aspen.  We have a wide range of country here.  Go south just out of GJ, there's Monument Nation Park.  Canyons, Cedars, and sandstone cliffs.

If you're a bit younger and less stove up than I am, it's hard to get bored here.  Employment opportunities are lacking at the moment tough.

Y'all come for a visit!


----------



## notorious q u e (Apr 30, 2017)

Gonna guess its Fruita Wood.  Bert the owner is good people.  They are the largest BBQ shop between Vegas and KC.  They supply the source wood for a lot of national chunk and pellet brands.  They ship their wood everywhere.  I did a cook with their peach wood splits and neighbors said it was the best Que they've ever had!


----------



## submariner (May 1, 2017)

Hey Bronco Billy you have incoming email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 1, 2017)

Yup". That's him.  I need to run across town and pick up his recommended rub, a jar of his recommended brine, and an injector.  Nearly have my kit put together.  Wood chips will start dribbling in tomorrow.

Hallelujah!


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 1, 2017)

I have a couple of emails from Sub.  Is that what you sent, or should I check it more often? 
 

Actually, they were notification about being replied to.

Me email is notoriously slow in posting new messages!


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 1, 2017)

Found what looks like a good Texas BBQ sauce recipe, but it needs fresh Jalapenos.  I went to the local Totilla Factory and bought a hand full of them (they also sell fresh tamales, and hard to find Mexican spices.  I bought a bunch Saturday).  They're going to be the first thing I smoke, probably Friday.  Wish me luck!  (hope I don't burn the house down when my smoker explodes!  LOL)


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 1, 2017)

Also, I have made a good start on my "Smoking Bible".  I thief'd some recipes from here and around the web.  Some I'm going to have to modify from grill to smoker, and adjust some sauces.  But I bought a BIG 3-ring binder and a good supply of page protector s.

I wonder how many binders I am going to accumulate?


----------



## notorious q u e (May 1, 2017)

Happy smoking and please send some Que view pics


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 2, 2017)

Ok, I have a couple of questions on terminology.

First is, I assume that "Que pics" means step by step photos of the process, correct?

And second, what is meant by the term "Probe Tender"?  Probe easily inserted?

I guess I may have to keep this thread alive as I run across other questions.  Is doing so kosher?


----------



## chilerelleno (May 3, 2017)

Q view/pics, are pics of your BBQ'd food and etc.

Probe/butter tendert, yes, a probe goes into the meat with very little to no resistance.
Using a thermometer, toothpick or such.


----------



## bronco billy gj (May 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Q view/pics, are pics of your BBQ'd food and etc.
> 
> Probe/butter tendert, yes, a probe goes into the meat with very little to no resistance.
> Using a thermometer, toothpick or such.


Thanks ChileR!  Much appreciated!


----------

